# Craigslist score



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

So I saw these Cohibas on sale in Craigslist and emailed the seller. It turns out that it was the same dude that sold me a bunch of H Upmann Magnum 50's about six months ago. When he sold me the Upmanns, he mentioned he had some Cohibas but wanted to hang onto them for some reason. The box date on the Upmanns was Feb 08, and they are spectacular. He wanted $30 each, but I bought the ten he wanted to unload for $20/stick. I'm smoking one as I type and it's everything I hoped it would be.
View attachment 62938
They felt so heavy in my hand and looking at the feet of a few, I was concerned about how they would draw, but the one I'm smoking now has a perfect draw.

There was some trepidation that they were fakes, like when I bought the Upmanns, but like last time, everything was right, from the box to the associated seals and retail stickers, to the bands and the look and construction of the cigars themselves.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Bands don't look right....I'm no expert...just saying.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I hate to say it.. But those bands are not right!

Check out this site... Cubancigarwebsite.com

There should only be 3 dots above the word Cohiba.. Not 4!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

They are 100% fakes brother. Sorry.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

James
I hope they are legit.
Personally, I would never buy from craigslist. IMHO, your just asking to
be ripped off....How many rows of dots on the band....these eyes aren't what they used to be.
It is also hard to tell by the pics, but are all the cigars the same length?
Me thinks you have been taken..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Engineer99 said:


> So I saw these Cohibas on sale in Craigslist and emailed the seller. It turns out that it was the same dude that sold me a bunch of H Upmann Magnum 50's about six months ago. When he sold me the Upmanns, he mentioned he had some Cohibas but wanted to hang onto them for some reason. The box date on the Upmanns was Feb 08, and they are spectacular. He wanted $30 each, but I bought the ten he wanted to unload for $20/stick. I'm smoking one as I type and it's everything I hoped it would be.
> View attachment 62938
> They felt so heavy in my hand and looking at the feet of a few, I was concerned about how they would draw, but the one I'm smoking now has a perfect draw.
> 
> There was some trepidation that they were fakes, like when I bought the Upmanns, but like last time, everything was right, from the box to the associated seals and retail stickers, to the bands and the look and construction of the cigars themselves.


Never seen a real cigar on Graig's list in my life! Looking at your pictures the Cohiba bands are fakes and poor ones at that. The cigars look suspect as well. I mean who would put fake bands on real cigars! Sorry to be the bearer of bad news!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I had some issues with the bands as well, and have compared them to known real bands and noticed the inconsistencies. Enough was right, including the source, to nudge me into getting them. Believe me, I checked them out thoroughly; two bills is a lot of money for me and I did not go into this transaction lightly. 

The real test is in the smoking, and I've had plenty of Cuban tobacco to know if what I'm smoking is a legit Cuban or not. There is no question in my mind at all. If there was even the smallest doubt upon inspection of the cigars and packaging, I would have walked away, but all signs were legit and I could not pass up the chance to get them for a decent price. They're all the same length, triple capped, uniform in color and very well constructed and extremely solid with no soft spots and the one I'm smoking draws perfectly. Did I mention that it tastes and smells totally amazing and exhibits all the hallmarks of fine Cuban tobacco? I would not have posted this if I thought I had been had been ripped off.

I understand the sentiment that it's easy to get shafted, and less experienced smokers have been, but I have enough time under my belt to know what is the real deal and what's a scam.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

James, I would not throw down 200.00 on "enough was right" 
I just went back and looked at 4 yrs Esplendido bands, and none resemble
yours. ....That isn't saying they are not from Cuba. It is possible...

That said, I have seen some bands that looked like they were applied
with mittens, but the bands themselves legit.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Engineer99 said:


> I had some issues with the bands as well, and have compared them to known real bands and noticed the inconsistencies. Enough was right, including the source, to nudge me into getting them. Believe me, I checked them out thoroughly; two bills is a lot of money for me and I did not go into this transaction lightly.
> 
> The real test is in the smoking, and I've had plenty of Cuban tobacco to know if what I'm smoking is a legit Cuban or not. There is no question in my mind at all. If there was even the smallest doubt upon inspection of the cigars and packaging, I would have walked away, but all signs were legit and I could not pass up the chance to get them for a decent price. They're all the same length, triple capped, uniform in color and very well constructed and extremely solid with no soft spots and the one I'm smoking draws perfectly. Did I mention that it tastes and smells totally amazing and exhibits all the hallmarks of fine Cuban tobacco? I would not have posted this if I thought I had been had been ripped off.
> 
> I understand the sentiment that it's easy to get shafted, and less experienced smokers have been, but I have enough time under my belt to know what is the real deal and what's a scam.


As long as you're satisfied and can enjoy them to their fullest with no reservations that's all that matters.

:smoke2:


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> James, I would not throw down 200.00 on "enough was right"
> I just went back and looked at 4 yrs Esplendido bands, and none resemble
> yours. ....That isn't saying they are not from Cuba. It is possible...But
> I would not resell them as authentic


That may be the case, but they are definitely are Cuban. I really appreciate the skepticism, since none of us wants anyone to get ripped off or suckered into a bad deal. I have a bit of a hard time with posters who think I got ripped off even after I reiterated my experience with Cuban cigars and are questioning my judgement after reading my initial post. Actually, I think it's a knee jerk reaction to think anything purchased via un orthohodox avenues can't ever be legit. Sometimes, as rare as it may be, it is, and caveat emptor. Even before smoking one of them I knew they were legit. I'm no expert but I've done enough research, seen and smoked enough cigars to make an assessment and determine the authenticiy of the offerings. I believe my take of the cigars on site, pre purchase and post purchase, and smoking said cigar are as valid as any, and though I may be new to the forum, but Ive been smoking for 14 years and have some knowledge and experience.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I am going to post a thread soon on fake Cuban cigars. It is a serious issue in our community. Unfortunately, yours are undoubtedly fakes.

Personally, I wouldn't smoke them. You have no idea if they were made with floor sweepings. 

Most likely rolled in the DR or Costa Rica, but the CR fakes usually have better bands.

The short version of my thread is knowing legitimate sources.

Craigslist isn't one.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

James
No one is questioning you...
If you are happy that is all that counts.
But if you post a pic of what appears to be, a bad band, don't be surprised when someone brings it
to your attention. Compare it against bands on Cubancigarwebsite.com and I am sure you will understand
peoples comments...


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Bottom line... as long as your happy and you think you got a fair deal, congrats.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry dude. You got scammed. You can attest all you want that they are legit and that you did your homework . Yes, the are legitimate CIGARS, but definitely not authentic Cuban Cohibas.

A LOT of people here are more experienced than you and I in genuine versus fake Cohibas. But a quick internet search comparing your sticks to genuines shows yours are not the real thing.

Suck it up and learn from your fellow BOTL.

Enjoy them. That's all that matters at this point.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

quincy627 said:


> Bottom line... as long as your happy and you think you got a fair deal, congrats.


I know that seems like a kind and thoughtful thing to say. But really posting pictures of fake Cuban cigars bought from a rip off artist on Craigslist is going to just be confusing and destructive to our newer members.

I really hate purveyers of fake Cubans. They take advantage of a ton of people.

Again, unfortunately, those are counterfeits. It would be like posting a picture of a fake Rolex on a watch forum.

The Craigslist con is unfortunately far too common.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Came up for a little air, saw this:wacko:...now back to my dreamworld.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> James
> No one is questioning you...
> If you are happy that is all that counts.
> But if you post a pic of what appears to be, a bad band, don't be surprised when someone brings it
> ...


It seems that people are questioning me and I totally understand the comments about the band. It seems like nobody read my actual post and took into consideration my experience in the actual smoking of the cigar. Floor sweepings do not hold a long solid 1.5 inch ash. I can see you guys having trouble with the band, as did I, but with previous experience with the seller and the smoking of the cigar and knowing how Cubans taste, look, and feel, I am comfortable with my purchase. It may seem heretical to the really experienced habanos smokers here who have forgotten more about cigars than I know who think all third party Cuban cigar sales are a scam, but I must again reiterate that I know Cuban tobacco when I smoke it, and these are without question the real deal.

Bob, the source is only as good as the person posting and selling said item. There's no harm in checking something out if you are armed with enough information and experience to prevent being burned. Give me a little credit. I don't think it's fair to label Craigslist or any other classified listing website as not legit. Again, caveat emptor. Buyer beware.


----------



## APBTMarcel (Mar 9, 2011)

Maybe you got lucky and they shipped them without bands and someone re-banded with what they thought was a good enough "Cohiba" band. Although I think that's extremely low, they could also be some inexpensive cuban banded as a more expensive Cohiba. I don't know, but I wouldn't ever buy from that guy again. Sorry you paid so much for them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_Never ever underestimate the power of denial!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

But really if your happy with them that's all that counts! Real Fake whats the difference its your money no need to defend your purchase.

I have a friend his wife has been two timing him for 15 years that i know of. He knows too but he pretends she is not they both co exist in their own little make believe world!

_Never ever underestimate the power of denial!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Dude. Fake Cuban cigars can smoke good too. They can hold an ash. They can look like genuine cigars. They can smell good and look well constructed. They can have a nice draw. Yes, they ARE cigars. 

NO, they are not authentic Cuban Cohibas. Period. No matter what your senses tell you... your gut instinct... or how much you WANT to believe they are genuine. Cohiba does not, nor as ever made a cigar band like that. PERIOD. And I can't imagine a scenario where someone would go through the trouble of rebanding a genuine with an obviously FAKE band.

Everyone here is dancing around trying to make you feel better. Saying that if you're happy with them, then enjoy them.

I guess people can wave tons of evidence in your face and offer their expertise in your, but you will always be blinded by your denial... or not wanting to admit you got scammed.

It's OK... we've all made mistakes in cigar purchases. But you're not helping your street cred here by listening to the valued input of the many experienced members here. No one is trying to hurt you, just help you along so you don't get scammed in the future.

Enjoy them. Learn from them. Stay away from that seller!

So, rant over.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

They are your cigars (real or otherwise..he'll, I am no judge) and if you trust your source and feel that they are worth the price you paid, then they were worth it. Cigar smoking is very relaxing and enjoyable to me, so if it does good to your mental health and you like the taste then they are real! beauty is in the eye of the beholder....


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Some good threads about counterfeit Cubans have made it to the front of the line. The judgment that these are fakes is not subjective.

Please do not include them in any MAW/PIFs, passes, or even bombs.

Counterfeit cigars can pollute the community, and kind and well intentioned posts don't change that fact.

However, if you would like to send me one, I would be glad to send you a Cohiba Esplendido from an 06 box code in return. Undoubtedly authentic. PM me if you're interested.

And welcome to the Habanos forum!

We like you just fine.

Most of us genuinely hate those fake Cohibas however.


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

Engineer99 said:


> It seems that people are questioning me and I totally understand the comments about the band. It seems like nobody read my actual post and took into consideration my experience in the actual smoking of the cigar. Floor sweepings do not hold a long solid 1.5 inch ash. I can see you guys having trouble with the band, as did I, but with previous experience with the seller and the smoking of the cigar and knowing how Cubans taste, look, and feel, I am comfortable with my purchase. It may seem heretical to the really experienced habanos smokers here who have forgotten more about cigars than I know who think all third party Cuban cigar sales are a scam, but I must again reiterate that I know Cuban tobacco when I smoke it, and these are without question the real deal.
> 
> Bob, the source is only as good as the person posting and selling said item. There's no harm in checking something out if you are armed with enough information and experience to prevent being burned. Give me a little credit. I don't think it's fair to label Craigslist or any other classified listing website as not legit. Again, caveat emptor. Buyer beware.


James,

It is very likely that they are in fact cuban tobacco (hence the taste) but that doesn't change the fact that the bands are not legit. If there was any sign of them being a fake I wouldn't have bought them, even if you do trust the source. Even if he is trustworthy if he is selling them on craigslist then he is obviously not an authorized dealer, it's possible he got faked and then unknowingly sold the fakes to you.

Either way it sounds like they taste good to you, so enjoy them!


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Some good threads about counterfeit Cubans have made it to the front of the line. The judgment that these are fakes is not subjective.
> 
> Please do not include them in any MAW/PIFs, passes, or even bombs.
> 
> ...


Here's an offer you should not refuse. Better to at least get one real one out of the deal!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Fake - sorry.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks all for your input. I do feel like a bit of a sucker, and do not question that the cigars are not genuine cohibas. I did enjoy the one I smoked last night and am still curious about it's ultimate origin. 

I feel a little beat up, but I chalk it up as a learning experience. In the future, I'll do more research and purchase only from known and reputable legit sources. Learning and growing can sometimes be a painful and humbling experience, but I'm better off for it. Thanks again to all who posted for your input and insight.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Engineer99 said:


> Thanks all for your input. I do feel like a bit of a sucker, and do not question that the cigars are not genuine cohibas. I did enjoy the one I smoked last night and am still curious about it's ultimate origin.
> 
> I feel a little beat up, but I chalk it up as a learning experience. In the future, I'll do more research and purchase only from known and reputable legit sources. Learning and growing can sometimes be a painful and humbling experience, but I'm better off for it. Thanks again to all who posted for your input and insight.


Props to you James - always tough to say what you did above. Very upstanding and gentlemanly of you. I'm new to Habanos myself, but I trust these guys who have been around the block many more times than I. I sincerely think they were trying to help.


----------



## APBTMarcel (Mar 9, 2011)

No problem, not that I did anything though lol. Next time if you have questions about authenticity and even if you don't you can just throw pictures up here and people can help out. Even if I was almost positive about a purchase I might throw a picture up here just to get input. I'm sure tons of guys in this section have seen the cigar I'm about to purchase way more often than me. So anyways sorry, but the good thing is that you like the taste of them at least.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Woohoo! Sorry to be a little rough on you... (I've been in your shoes before and I understand that sometimes it's a little hard to eat crow, or smoke it in this case! LOL)

Now go enjoy some cigars and keep posting. 

Q


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

James,
Trust me on this. PM me, get my address, and send me a stick.
Then just give me your address in a PM.
I can ease your pain.
Around here, we never break something down unless we can make it better.
BTW, there is a review around here somewhere of me smoking a fake Cohiba EL from this year...


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

bpegler said:


> James,
> Trust me on this. PM me, get my address, and send me a stick.
> Then just give me your address in a PM.
> I can ease your pain.
> ...


That was my $33/cigar mistake. It could and can happen to any of us, the big thing is to know your source. Those were from a cigar forsale board that a lot of us frequent, that has a lot of upstanding people on it. The one bad apple ending up taking tens of thousands of dollars from people.

Needless to say, I learned my lesson. I was more pi$$ed off that the guy was a liar and thief, not so much that I was out a couple hundred bones..... If it seems to good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

bpegler said:


> James,
> I can ease your pain.
> 
> 
> > This is going to be good.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a friend who was so happy to invite me over and enjoy a Cohiba with him after he returned back from vacation. He's not really a cigar smoker but was very happy to share this gift with me.
I always assume, anytime someone has a "Cuban" that it's fake. So I was kinda nervous about going over there and smoking with him.
I showed up and he had everything ready, including the 6'er box of Cohiba's. Yes, it had a glass top.
I'd thought this though already and concidering how happy he was about it, I didn't want to ruin it by getting in an argument with fake versus real. I'm sure he would have defended himself and fought the evidence. So, I made up a bullshit excuse not to smoke one. He was kinda let down about it but not as bad if I would have told him. Sometimes I wish I would've "manned up" and gave some proof.
He doesn't own a humi. Their toast now (thankfully).

The label in that picture is fake. The cigars are real cigars. I cannot tell, or know how to tell, if they are fake/real Cohiba cigars. If they are real Cohiba cigars then, why the fake lable?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

James - all I can add is take Bob up on his offer!!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Engineer99 said:


> Thanks all for your input. I do feel like a bit of a sucker, and do not question that the cigars are not genuine cohibas. I did enjoy the one I smoked last night and am still curious about it's ultimate origin.
> 
> I feel a little beat up, but I chalk it up as a learning experience. In the future, I'll do more research and purchase only from known and reputable legit sources. Learning and growing can sometimes be a painful and humbling experience, but I'm better off for it. Thanks again to all who posted for your input and insight.


Well done James. You will find this place to be a true friend to all BOTL's. Enjoy and it'll be fun to share your experience of Bob's generosity.

Good to have you aboard. :cowboyic9:


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

before i had access to the habanos forum i posted this thread: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-questions/290255-closed-fake-dry-correction-really-dry-ccs.html#post3229901 they are but aren't cohiba esplendidos. just about fakes.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, James and I have shared a couple PMs.

Something tells me this story will have a happy ending.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

As always BOB you Sir are a class act all the way!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bob, you are awesome.

Well done sir.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Look what the cat dragged out lol!
How the hell ya been ROCKMAN long time no see buddy.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice - Way to go Bob!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Look what the cat dragged out lol!
> How the hell ya been ROCKMAN long time no see buddy.


That would be one big cat! ound:


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

i have to say this was a very entertaining read.. good work guys, and guess this one is chalked up to a hell of a learning experience..

i am so scared of craigslist and ebay for fake EVERYTHING i am to the point where i buy nothign that CAN be faked.. cigars, golf clubs, watches... almost have to give up hunting for the DEAL OF A LIFETIME these days and just find a trusted vendor...

just my thoughts on it

rb


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> That would be one big cat! ound:


 More like a mountain lion! Lol!
The friendliest Cat i ever met!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

rus_bro said:


> i have to say this was a very entertaining read.. good work guys, and guess this one is chalked up to a hell of a learning experience..
> 
> i am so scared of craigslist and ebay for fake EVERYTHING i am to the point where i buy nothign that CAN be faked.. cigars, golf clubs, watches... almost have to give up hunting for the DEAL OF A LIFETIME these days and just find a trusted vendor...
> 
> ...


Agreed.. its not worth the stress or the loss on your wallet


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome to Puff James  and WTG Puffers

I can't tell you how many people were used to smoking a certain cigar loving them until they had something premium given to them and they saw the light it was a bright light. I might add I also saw the light and when Al, Tony and Bob among others all say the same thing I listen closely. They forgot more than I have learned so far. 

This is a great thread and a good reason one of many of why we are the best cigar forum ever!


----------



## Steven (Aug 29, 2011)

James, sorry you your purchase didn't live up to expectations. I hope you still find them enjoyable at least.

Glad there are a ton of smart, helpful, and generous folk on here. Learned a lot just from reading.


----------

